# Question



## ddvw123abc (Jan 20, 2007)

What should I do if I get Orchid Nymphs and a mate a male and a female and my parents wont let me sell the babies? Should I give some to my friends to try and raise or should I try to keep them alive then when they are older sell them?


----------



## padkison (Jan 20, 2007)

Why would your parents not let you sell the Orchid nymphs?

Also, your friends would need to be set up and willing to care for them with fruit fllies, etc.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

Got a question were in Illinois are you?


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the best idea, if you can't sell them, would be to pass them onto another good breeder in your area.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

could you not sell them on his behalf ian? and paypal the money through?

if you had any contacts in US it shouldnt be too hard to do.


----------



## Ian (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd be happy to do that...but I guess it would be no different in his parents persepcitive, than him selling them himeself.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

ah, but they wouldnt have to know.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jan 21, 2007)

Wait until you hear his parents reasons to suggest going behind their backs. As for giving them to your friends, I wouldn't recommend it unless they are already experienced.

To the poster, would you please clarify whether it's the selling aspect or the donating aspect your parents have a problem with.


----------

